# Brake Controllers



## Dash D (Jan 10, 2008)

What I have read around is that a popular seems to be Prodigy. Is prodigy the only good option? I have seen a lot of different other brands around, but all I hear about is the prodigy.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

I have a Husky Excursion brake controller installed in the truck. I have no problems with it at all. It works great. Tekonsha makes the Prodigy I believe. It looks like a good one.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I dont have a prodigy, so not sure if they are the "best" or not. I cannot recall the brand I currently have, but it is an off brand, cheaper than the prodigy. I have never had a problem with it, it works great. I think their are good alternatives if you want to save some money.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

I have used the Tekonsha Brake Controller and really liked it. Had no problems. It wasnt the cheapest though, i think it was around $130, but I didnt think that was too spendy


----------

